# [ATI] czarny ekran przy powrocie na X'y

## Yatmai

Moja pierwsza maszynka z Ati na pokładzie, więc wiele doświadczenia nie mam  :Smile: 

Udało mi się w miarę szybko ustawić flgrx, problem w tym, że jak się przełączę na konsolę i wrócę na X'y to mi komp freezuje. No i nie bardzo wiem od czego zacząć bo jak wspomniałem to mój pierwszy kontakt z tymi driverami...

----------

## SlashBeast

Używasz Beryla? Miałem tak z Beryle@KDE na Nvidia. @Gnome wszystko działało. Dawno zrezygnowałem z beryla na rzecz mojego ulubionego Fluxboxa.

----------

## Yatmai

Przecieniasz mnie troche  :Razz:  Dopiero co lapka kupiłem i problem dotyczy gołych X'ów  :Smile: 

----------

## Lord_Raven

Mam podobny problem z moim X550, tyle ze po powrocie do X ekran mi sie rozjasnia. Jedyny sposób powrotu do normalności to reset. Musze takze dodac, ze nie dzieje sie tak za kazdym razem, ale nie udalo mi sie okreslic warunków w jakich ten błąd występuje.

Działam na XFCE bez żadnych dodatków.

----------

## ch4os

Od paru wersji za fglrxami ciagnie sie taki problem jak opisaliscie. W driverach z numerkiem .40 (~ w portage) w release notes pojawilo sie cos takiego.

"A black screen is no longer observed on some hardware when switching to the console or leaving the X window system when a Vesa framebuffer console driver is used. Further details can be found in topic number 737-28558"

Wiec moze aktualizacja driverow pomoze?

----------

## Yatmai

Tylko ja już mam 8.40.4, najnowsze jakie były w portage. Korzystam ofkoz z ~x86  :Very Happy: 

----------

## akub

ale dlaczego uzywacie fglrx?

ja na moim radeonie 9000 mialem identyczny problem + dodatkowo zawieszanie sie podczas normalnej pracy, ale uzywalem dosc starych wersji bonowe nie obsluguja mojej karty

przeszedlem na opensourcowy sterownik i wszystko dziala idealnie, polecam sprobowac

----------

## Yatmai

opensourcowy znaczy się ? radeon ? ati ?

----------

## akub

no ten właśnie  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

To jest na tym akceleracja 3D ?? Niemożliwe  :Very Happy: 

----------

## akub

a skad ty sie urwales ze myslales ze nie ma?  :Smile: 

```

jakub@akub ~ $ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

...

```

----------

## ch4os

Open sourcowy driver nie na kazdej karcie ma akceleracje (na mojej nie ma), nie zauwazylem ze autor postu ma 9600.

----------

## mbar

Spróbuj także wyłączyć wszystkie graficzne framebuffery z jądra (vesa/radeonfb). Mi to zawsze zabijało Xy.

----------

## Yatmai

1. Opensource... właśnie na nim jade, ale wywala mi brak DRI, znaczy się mam odhaszować tą linijkę w xorg.conf ?  :Smile: 

2. Propos framebuffera to nie ma bata  :Razz:  Jużbym chyba wolał z X'ów zrezygnować  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SlashBeast

przeca praca na fb z 1024x786 jest dużo wolniejsza (fb do szybkich nie nalezy). Znacznie szybciej pracował by Ci xorg + ratpoison + xterm. Pomyśl o tym.  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

Wiesz, tylko FB masz od razu po instalacji systemu, no i doskonale działa jako fallback gdy się X'y posypią  :Wink: 

A jak już mam X'y to wole KDE. Niby takie ciężkie a nawet na lapku na szybkość nie narzekam  :Smile: 

----------

## psotnik

to raczej nie jest problem sterownikow ati, mam stery nvidia, X dzialaja ladnie ale ctrl+alt+Fx = czarny ekran

szukalem informacji na ten temat ale wiekszosc watkow konczy sie bez solved

X laduja wszystko, zadnych ERR, tak samo dmesg nic nie daje:/ jakas idea?

----------

## BeteNoire

Stwierdziłem u siebie to samo. Karta Xpress 200M. Sterowniki od Ati najnowsze z portage.

Wcześniej były freezy ze święcącym czarnym ekranem, parę dni temu zaczęły się z zupełnie czarnym. Bardzo denerwujące.

Rezygnacja z framebuffera nie jest rozwiązaniem, bo na tty12 mam logi, które czasem się przydają.

Poza tym nie wierzę, że bez fb Xy nagle dostają kopa.

----------

## Yatmai

Odgrzebując.... Kilka wersji driverów dalej mam te same problemy. Siedzę nawet teraz na Arch'u - więc odpada ewentualność, że to wina samego Gentoo.

Machlojki z xorg.conf też nie pomogły, a jak u Was ?  :Smile: 

----------

